# Too old to move at 29?



## Zoe83 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi

I'm new to this forum and hoping that some of you might be able to offer me some advice. I'm 28 and single and was planning on moving to Sydney in September on a working holiday visa, I've got a skilled migration visa in application but not sure it'll be finalised by September (application has been in since July 2009 and they have just requested some more info, work references etc so I can get it finalised), so i was going to come out on a 12 month visa and do some contract work for a while until it gets approved. 

I am a qualified chartered accountant currently working as an analyst for a retail company in London. I came to Sydney travelling 3 years ago and its always been my dream to live there for a bit. I dont have a job ready in Sydney, I was going to try and do some finance/accounting contracting for a while.

Now the complicated bit, I was all decided on coming to Sydney and then yesterday the FD of the company I work for kind of offered me a promotion at work, to run a large 15 month project. Its a new role they would be creating for me, its more money and I dont get the impression they are considering anyone else for the role. So its one of those roles, where if I say I'm interested I cant really back out later on.

Its a great opportunity and I do love the company I work for, but it means putting Sydney off for another year.

I know this will sound silly, but I'm worried that if I take the job then I'll never go to Sydney as I'll be 29 next year and I'm worried thats too old to move to the other side of the world with no job security etc.

Any advice would be very appreciated!

Zoe


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Zoe83 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this forum and hoping that some of you might be able to offer me some advice. I'm 28 and single and was planning on moving to Sydney in September on a working holiday visa, I've got a skilled migration visa in application but not sure it'll be finalised by September (application has been in since July 2009 and they have just requested some more info, work references etc so I can get it finalised), so i was going to come out on a 12 month visa and do some contract work for a while until it gets approved.
> 
> ...


There are a few things here which ONLY you could answer for yourself:

1. Does this promotion pose you in a seniority position? Do you think the seniority and money will help you land a better job? Are you sure the project will last exactly 15 months? If yes, I would say go for it. But consider the following points:

2. I don't know much about accounting, but I have a general idea that in order to be qualified for the Australian job market, you would have to pass some Australian examinations. Is this correct? If so, then just moving to Sydney isn't going to help much. You will have a period of time where you would need to gain the required qualifications. The best thing to do is to try and gain those qualifications in this 15 months period.

3. It IS possible to get a job over the internet. Once you have the visa in hand, and you know you have the qualifications sorted out, start contacting employers/recruitment agents. Explain that you have the visa and that you would rather take the initial interviews over Skype/video conferencing and come over only when there is a solid prospect. You WOULD have to make one visit to validate your visa anyways. You could utilize that for these interviews or to get a feel for the job market.

4. Being 30 years old isn't problematic in moving half way across the world IF you don't have to start over. I fret over this because I have solely Pakistani experience and I don't know what my worth will be. But you have got a UK experience and no matter what anyone says, I would say it counts for a lot. The decision also depends on when/where/how you want to find your spouse.

So these are some personal things which you would need to consider for yourself. I hope I have helped you in thinking through clearly. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

If your a serious professional with good qualifications and good experience then I would come out on a WHV and sponsorship will be surprisingly easy. You'll be suprised how much the Australian Government will move heaven and earth to keep you here quickly if your out here remember if you stayed in Australia you would be worth 30 years of high tax earning potential lol.

Just get the WHV and come out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, the OP isn't in any need for a sponsoship since the 175 is lodged and the CO has already contacted.


----------



## mutasem (Nov 12, 2010)

I liked your post, I am in the same boat as you. Even I think you are in better position. I am a civil engineer, I am working in Dubai since 8 years ago. I have a good job with a good income. However, I am planning to move to Australia on September this year, I am 32 years old now. So, I don’t know is this a right decision to move to Australia????? I already have PR


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

What will make YOU happiest? We have put off our move until next April because of finances but Cannot wait to go and no job would keep me here. nothing is worth staying for. Australia here we come!! I still think you should go because if youre worried youll be too old, then you may never go and going sounds like its what you want really

Just a thought


----------



## KECY (Mar 22, 2011)

do whatever makes you happy, i stayed 5 years ago - had a chance to start my dream business or emigrate - i decided to stay and give it a go, closing business end of month and now wish i could get to australia but it will take at least a year before i can. I dont regret my choice, loved my business when it was good but im 35 now and starting from scratch, 29 isn't old at all, just go for what you want.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I can appreciate your dilemma but 29 is not too old to emigrate, I've done it three times since turning 29 and a few times before that and believe me it doesn't make a difference. Vikky&Matt is right - do what ever makes you happier. Which is the greater opportunity and which will you regret not doing.

If you decide on Sydney follow ausimmi's advice and make sure your qualifications and experience translates fully to Australia. 

As for salaries, they are generally far higher here than they are in GB so, financially speaking, you could end up better off. Aim high.

I don't regret for a single second coming here, neither do my family and believe me, we've been in some pretty dire countries. Australia is heaven in comparison


----------



## Zoe83 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I really appreciate your views and its nice to hear views from some independant people. As helpful as my family and friends are, most of them think I'm pretty crazy for wanting to go to Sydney so their views are a bit biased!

I'm still not sure what I'm going to do, I need to find out as much about this new role as possible and see if it is what I would chose to do (regardless of the company) and then I'll think about it a lot over the weekend. 

I know this is a long shot but does anyone know what the current job market is like out in Sydney for finance professionals? I guess I'm worried that I might not get a good job (or maybe even a job at all) when I'm out there if the job market is tough, but I guess if I dont go then I'll never know.... decisions, decisions!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Zoe83 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone, I really appreciate your views and its nice to hear views from some independant people. As helpful as my family and friends are, most of them think I'm pretty crazy for wanting to go to Sydney so their views are a bit biased!
> 
> I'm still not sure what I'm going to do, I need to find out as much about this new role as possible and see if it is what I would chose to do (regardless of the company) and then I'll think about it a lot over the weekend.
> 
> I know this is a long shot but does anyone know what the current job market is like out in Sydney for finance professionals? I guess I'm worried that I might not get a good job (or maybe even a job at all) when I'm out there if the job market is tough, but I guess if I dont go then I'll never know.... decisions, decisions!


Try SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Search for jobs in Australia. Online job search and see how many jobs there are and what requirements they have. Once you have the visa in hand (which should be soon if you have been allocated a case officer and you are from UK) you can start applying and see what kind of response you get. No matter what anyone says, I am quite sure you can explain your situation to people and ask that the first interviews be conducted over Skype and that you will travel once you have solid prospects. There are many people getting sponsored for 457 in this manner so I refuse to believe that agents would be pissed off. I would like to hear the views of other forum members on this.


----------

